
Digispark ATTiny85 USB key “rubber ducky” clone - chris408
https://github.com/chris408/digispark-usbkey-board
======
rahimnathwani
If you're interested in what you can do with this (without being there to
observe the screen), here is a list of payloads written by others:

[https://github.com/hak5darren/USB-Rubber-
Ducky/wiki/Payloads](https://github.com/hak5darren/USB-Rubber-
Ducky/wiki/Payloads)

------
ozkatz
A while ago I wrote a Rubber Ducky server [1] that is remote controlled and
uses a Raspberry Pi Zero W (which supports being a USB HID device).

Once connected to a host computer, it exposes a hidden WiFi network that
allows you to inject and run Ducky Scripts remotely in real time using a small
web interface.

It also includes a Ducky Script parser written in Python which could be useful
outside of this project. You can grab it here [2]

[1]: [https://github.com/ozkatz/pi-remote-ducky](https://github.com/ozkatz/pi-
remote-ducky) [2]: [https://github.com/ozkatz/pi-remote-
ducky/blob/master/ducky/...](https://github.com/ozkatz/pi-remote-
ducky/blob/master/ducky/parser.py)

------
bArray
I wrote something similar to this, except it used the caps lock key to get
data back across from the computer. The benefit is that you don't need to rely
on a network to get data back. Often the keyboard is the most trusted device
on the machine.

------
judge2020
Glad this is a thing - having lost 2 rubber duckies myself, a cheaper
alternative is great. Only thing I would need is DuckyScript compatibility, so
I wouldn't need to rewrite all my existing payloads.

~~~
wandererx2a
Fortunately, tools already exist to translate regular ducky scripts to
digispark:

[https://github.com/mame82/duck2spark](https://github.com/mame82/duck2spark)

By the way, the repo author has done a lot of work to develop a whole USB
attack platform based on Raspberry Pi 0, which really deserve some interests:

[https://github.com/mame82/P4wnP1](https://github.com/mame82/P4wnP1)

------
cerberusss
Awesome. Does anyone know of a USB-C alternative?

~~~
robert_foss
I've spun a few Digispark based designs, and you can basically just replace
the micro-usb connector with a usb-c one.

